# Depth of Field Preview



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 23, 2018)

I am not really in the mood to buy "yet another camera" myself, but when I read another new thread on that question, one thing that I would like to know is whether there are mirror-less bodies that support depth of field preview?  None of my mirror-less bodies (all low-end) support this.  The only way I can preview depth of field is by recording a video.


----------



## sergezap (Feb 24, 2018)

My Panasonic Lumix GH5 does.
Look at "Constant Preview" function in cameras menu.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 24, 2018)

Olympus em10, em5 and em1 all have it.   And various panasonic as well.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

sergezap said:


> My Panasonic Lumix GH5 does.
> Look at "Constant Preview" function in cameras menu.



My Sony a5000 and my Yi-M1 do not support anything like "Constant Preview", but they do have "Continuous Autofocus".  I have never used that for still photography because "Single Autofocus" saves power.  I should try the "Continuous Autofocus" and see if the aperture stops down.  I do not think it does.  I have not checked my Lumix GF-3, but I do not recall it having any way to preview depth of field.  Again, "Continuous Autofocus" might do it, and I will check that one as well.

Actually, I do have a way to check depth of field on my "adapted" lenses.  Most of the adapters either have a depth of field previous switch or lock the lens to always preview depth of field.

Also thanks for the Olympus info BrentC.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 24, 2018)

On my Fuji's there is a DOF bar/scale which pops up in the ECF when switched on.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 25, 2018)

*"Continuous Auto-Focus"*

I have tested my three main use bodies (Panasonic Lumix GF-3, Sony a5000 and Yi-M1) with their kit zoom lenses and found that they all do stop down the lens during "Continuous Auto-Focus" mode.  So when using this mode each has continuous depth of field preview.  I guess the next thing I need to know is roughly how bad is the "power suck" when using this mode?

If this is common, I guess all, or maybe "almost all" the mirror-less bodies support depth of field preview to this extent.



Gary A. said:


> On my Fuji's there is a DOF bar/scale which pops up in the ECF when switched on.



So that scale lets you know the depth of field nominally at the current F-stop and focal length?  That can be useful.

Well, it has been interesting so far.  It does look like I should re-think the way I am using my cameras.


----------

